# HUGE WHITETAIL DEER!



## jack lumber

A couple of huge white tail bucks, spotted in Fish Creek Park Calgary.



























 Light was poor for these, Canon 100-400L on a 20d.


----------



## Nurf

I am so jealous they are very amazing shots


----------



## jack lumber

Right place ,right time Nurf, these are the biggest white tail I have seen, and I've seen lots!
  welcome to the forum.


----------



## Zada

Really?! Fish Creek?!? Wow! I've never seen any so big before! 

What time of day did you go out? Your photos are beautiful!


----------



## jack lumber

Zada said:


> Really?! Fish Creek?!? Wow! I've never seen any so big before!
> 
> What time of day did you go out? Your photos are beautiful!


 
 Early afternoon Zada, these were down at Sikome lake.


----------



## Zada

jack lumber said:


> Early afternoon Zada, these were down at Sikome lake.


 
I forgot to say... #4 is my favorite! 

Sikome lake is still there? I grew up in that area! 

I still have never seen any so large.. you must have had to be super sneaky .. or do you have a zoom lens?


----------



## jack lumber

Super sneaky, and a canon 100-400l Zada!  yes the lake is still there, and as popular as ever on a hot summer day.


----------



## Peanuts

Let's admit it.. Sikome lake is a giant manmade pool of bacteria. There is a reason when we were five there were rumors that during the  fall when they drained it they found a dead horse (no I don't think that is true.. but the curiousities that float on top of that lake scared me!)  Anyways, off topic!

CRUMB that deer is big. Out of curiousity, is it common for one of the antler's 'branches' to come down like that?

Wonderful photography!

Edit: Don't laugh at my original spelling of 'rumors' as 'roomers'... my brain is toast


----------



## Zada

hahahaha Peanuts... I know that rumor.  I thought they had drained that 'lake' for good tho... aparantly not! 

Way to be sneaky jack lumber! it really paid off!


----------



## TCimages

Beautiful shots!  I love seeing these big guys in the wild.  Amazing!


----------



## Robstar1619

great pics indeed:thumbup:


----------



## jack lumber

Peanuts said:


> Let's admit it.. Sikome lake is a giant manmade pool of bacteria. There is a reason when we were five there were rumors that during the fall when they drained it they found a dead horse (no I don't think that is true.. but the curiousities that float on top of that lake scared me!) Anyways, off topic!
> 
> CRUMB that deer is big. Out of curiousity, is it common for one of the antler's 'branches' to come down like that?
> 
> Wonderful photography!
> 
> Edit: Don't laugh at my original spelling of 'rumors' as 'roomers'... my brain is toast


 
 Hello there Peanuts, The big rack is non-typical, that is it has 
abnormal points that are *non*-*typical* in location (such as points originating from a point or from the bottom or sides of the main beam) or extra points beyond the normal pattern of points.  I think the 2 dropped tines make it extra "non typical."
  I woke up with a horses head in my bed yrs ago, now I know where the rest of it went
  Lake Sikome was closed for 2yrs a while back, it was full of bugs, from goose droppings.:x


----------



## Big Mike

Great shots Bob, it pays to be in the right place at the right time.

He's definitely a big one...lucky to have made it though hunting season in November.  Hopefully he will pass on his genes.

I don't remember seeing non-typical horns like that...crazy.  He will have to be careful about getting caught up in the trees.  I've heard from my hunter cousins that they have seen huge bucks like this, get their antlers stuck in trees...and sadly die.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jack lumber

Hi Mike, These guys are in a city park and hopefuly will never venture out of it. Big bucks like these can get there horns locked while jousting and both will perish.


----------

